# Self-Employed Foreign National Info



## bpmwriter (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm a self-employed American looking to escape the US and would like to know what obstacles I might face in settling in Toronto for awhile. I don't see any need for a permanent resident VISA or application for citizenship since I can take my job with me anywhere. Essentially it's just a matter of crossing the border like a tourist and finding someone to rent to me, yes? Do most landlords feel comfortable renting to American foreign nationals?? 

Thanks for any info!
bpmwriter


----------

